# Biken rund um Wiesentheid?



## ShadowD (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo..

nachdem Bekannte nun in die Gegend von Wiesentheid gezogen sind, habe ich diese besucht und gleich festgestellt, das dort auch einige nette 'Berglein' des Steigerwald zum greifen nahe sind und als Alternative zum Nürnberger Umland bestimmt unter die Reifen genommen werden müssen...

Nur was fährt man denn das so? Wir waren schon mal bei Abtswind & Castell zu Fuß unterwegs, aber leider gab es fast nur Waldautobahnen  

Google & SuFu spucken leider nichts Vernünftiges aus. Vllt hat jemand ein paar Tips, wo hier die lustigen Singetrail's zu finden sind?


----------



## hampi (11. März 2008)

Naja da gibt es doch schöne Strecken. Wenn du Richtung Schwanberg unterwegs bist kannst du den "roten Schlüssel" über den Friedrichsberg bis zum Zabelstein fahren.... ist ne interessante Strecke.
http://61946.homepagemodules.de/t216f5-Karfreitags-Biketour-zum-Schwanberg.html

Kannst dich ja da mit anhängen. Geht von Gerolzhofen zum Schwanberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (12. März 2008)

Der Keltenweg!
In Abtswind einsteigen, über die Weinberge hoch zu einer Waldhütte und dann auf dem Keltenweg über Castell bis zum Schwanberg oder sogar weiter bis zur Ruine Speckstein.
Top Trails!


----------



## ShadowD (12. März 2008)

Super  

Erst mal DANKEDANKEDANKE für die Antworten, dachte schon, da geht nix....

Werde mir am WE mal die Sachen auf der Karte ansehen, derzeit leider zuviel Termine - Kunde zieht mit seiner IT um.


----------



## schuh (21. April 2008)

Bin auch aus der Gegend.

Wäre jederzeit mal an einer Runde Trailsurfen interessiert. 

Wirklich viel "Trails" gibt es m. M. nach aber in der Gegend nicht.


Wenn doch - BITTE VERRATET MIR WO


----------



## Erroll (27. April 2008)

ShadowD schrieb:


> Super
> 
> da geht nix....
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadowD (27. April 2008)

Btw:
War dieses WE in der Gegend unterwegs. Keltenweg ist echt gut - tolle Ausblicke, einiges an flowige Trails, jedoch zur Zeit seeehr schlammig. 

Und leider ist derzeit streckenweise die Holzernte im Gange......


----------



## Sveni112 (7. April 2010)

Hey 

ich komme selbst aus Wiesentheid und hab mir mal die mühe gemacht unsere strecken in google einzutragen 

Hier der link auf die karte:

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de...9.766631,10.452805&spn=0.287392,0.617294&z=11

Die auffahrt beim Weingut Behringer ist im moment schlecht zu befahren, da der wurzelweg an dem man immer hochfahren konnte durch einen wildschutzzaun "unbrauchbar" wurde und man jetzt nur in einem graben mit etwa 20-30cm lockerer erde fahren kann. In letzterzeit war dieser weg durch den regen so getränkt, dass man ihn nicht benutzen konnte 

Desweiteren müsst ihr bei den touren aufpassen, auf dem Friedrichsberg liegen etliche bäume auf dem weg! und das dauert dort bis die mal weg geräumt werden 

lg sven


----------



## böser_wolf (8. April 2010)

Ruine Speckstein.??   du meinst ruine speckfeld

http://www.blaue-tomaten.de/Burgen/Speckfeld/Ruine_Speckfeld_Beschreibung.htm


also ich find um den schwanberg gibts einiges an lustigen singletrails 
allein schon mal die serpentinen abfahrt 
da kann mers schön laufen lassen 
oder hinter der ruine der singletrail auf dem wall richtung birklingen 

wiebelsberg die strecke gibts die noch?? 
dann weiter hoch zabelstein
oder weit im wald die die strecken der 
steigerwald biker 

oder weiter im süden hüttenheim/ hohen landsberg/bullenheimer berg 

klar haste immer verbindungs stücke auf wald autobahnen
@ShadowD hast du ein gps??


----------



## Erroll (14. April 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> wiebelsberg die strecke gibts die noch??


So weit ich weiß, gibts die noch. Ein paar fleißige Hände haben dort sogar ne zusätzliche kleine Mutprobe gebaut.


----------



## Sveni112 (18. Mai 2010)

Hey,



> allein schon mal die serpentinen abfahrt


Nun ja, als wir dort letztes jahr gefahren sind, waren etwa die ersten 150m frisch geschottert...

Rund 15 cm schotter machens nicht gerade leicht den wanderern auszuweichen und soviel spaß wie vorher macht es auch nichtmehr...




> oder hinter der ruine der singletrail auf dem wall richtung birklingen


den fahren wir vom friedrichsberg kommend immer auf den schwanberg hoch  ist auch ganz nett

lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (22. Juli 2010)

ACHTUNG

Die auf bzw. abfahrt vom frankenblick in richtung castell der sogenannte hillclimb ist im moment nicht besonders zu empfehlen. Für die leute welche ihn hochfahren ist es noch ok sie können früh genug bremsen aber wer ihn runterfährt bitte vorsicht walten lassen als ich dort heute gefahren bin lag da ein rießen großer baum mitten im/auf dem weg. Man kommt nur schlecht drüber da der baum bis etwa 1,80m hoch liegt. An der seite kommt man untendurch was mit bike aber auch nicht sonderlich leicht ist 

lg sven


----------



## Sveni112 (15. Januar 2011)

Hey leute 

wir sind heute wieder in die saeison gestartet und es gab ein paar überraschungen auf dem friedrichsberg  
Der große baum auf dem hillclimb wurde teilweise zurseite geräumt also etwa 1,5m in der mitte rausgeschnitten  so kommt man jetzt wieder durch auf dem kompletten weg durften wir heute wieder dickere äste wegräumen und bis auf 1 baum kurz vor dem casteller wander parkplatz ist der weg frei 
Die heutige tour war nicht schlecht auch wenns bei uns konditionsmäßig noch nicht sooooo dolle ausgesehen hat^^ Die wege sind allgemein in einem guten zustand nur teilweise sind rießige schlammpfützen da  ich hab heute die eine getestet^^ und war fast kopfüber in der nächsten pfütze gelandet aber mein lenker hat mich gebremst 

lg sven


----------



## FreerideBasti (14. August 2011)

Hey mal eine frage!!!Ich komme aus Geo ich habe gehört, dass es eine nicht offiziele Downhill strecke mit Drops usw. bei euch rund um den schwanberg geben soll kann mir da einer ganuaue infos geben 

Gruß


----------



## heitzi (9. September 2011)

Nach dem Keltenwall von Castell kommend gehts in einer Mulde rechts ab


----------



## tzwenny (19. September 2011)

hat die strecke jemand im gps oder google maps?


----------



## Yoshimura (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin aus Prichsenstadt und hab dieses Jahr im Sommer rausgefunden das Mountainbiken einfach mein SPORT ist 

Hab in den letzten schönen Sommer und Herbsttagen auch kräftig den Steigerwald erkundet und auch schon die eine oder andere geile Tour entdeckt.

Allerdings so RICHTIG kenn ich mich noch nicht aus und fahre meistens ziemlich ziellos durch die Gegend in der Hoffnung wieder mal zufällig auf einen schönen Trail oder ein heftiges Eck zu stoßen.

Würde sehr gern mal einen oder mehreren zusammen zum biken gehen, mir ein paar Ecken zeigen lassen usw.

Wer mal lust auf ne Tour hat und mir ne schöne Strecke zeigen kann soll sich doch einfach mal melden...

Würd mich echt freuen.. 

Sersen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (18. Dezember 2011)

Heute bin ich zum ersten mal in meiner kurzen MTB-Karriere bei Kälte und Schneeregen gefahren. Zweimal hab ich mich gelegt und ein paarmal verfahren. Der wald sieht irgendwie anders aus im winter 

Fazit von dem ganzen: DIE ******** MACHT BEI JEDEM WETTER BOCK 

Noch mehr fun würd's sicherlich zu zweit machen.. also alle aus der Gegend die auch im Winter biken... meldet euch doch mal....


----------

